# Help with practice for NSCE



## vadeanu (4 Mar 2006)

I am preparing for NSCE phase 2 which I will take on the spring break. I was wondering if there are any sites or sources I can consult for some extra practice with measuring a distances along a route, and magnetic declination (apart from the NSCE study guide, and with an answear key, of course).
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## auto-sapper (7 Mar 2006)

Hey there. I remember when I was a cadet before. I did the NSCE testing at passed. I know how you feel, too. The map and compass work is difficult to study for if you don't have the materials. All I can say is, get an actual map and compass, and do this stuff for real outside. Set the declination off, and then try to reset it. As for the measuring along routes, just take a piece of paper/ sting, impose it over a straight road until it bends, mark it on the paper, and pivot it onto the next straight piece of route. Repeat. Compare to the map scale.


----------



## vadeanu (9 Mar 2006)

I understand how to perform the exercises, but I need an answear key to check that I am correct.... how can I check if it's correct if I'm doing it improperly and not aware of my mistakes?


----------



## Old_navy_062 (10 Mar 2006)

That's what your instructors are for.  You should be working with them right now.


----------



## vadeanu (11 Mar 2006)

.. no instructors... we did a couple practices but thats it, im leaving tmrow morning, too late for practice now; wish me luck.


----------



## vadeanu (15 Mar 2006)

passed, on the retakes for distance along a route (i knew it).... im happy lol


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (15 Mar 2006)

Congrats! I passed everything on the first go and I finished pretty high in my area, but they still haven't awarded me my badge yet. It is a good feeling to know that you have finished you star level training.


----------



## Pea (15 Mar 2006)

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> Congrats! I passed everything on the first go and I finished pretty high in my area, but they still haven't awarded me my badge yet. It is a good feeling to know that you have finished you star level training.



Was this your first year at NSCE? I am guessing so by your age. Congrats on passing and doing well. You're at MWO already before your NSCE?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (15 Mar 2006)

Card_11 said:
			
		

> Was this your first year at NSCE? I am guessing so by your age. Congrats on passing and doing well. You're at MWO already before your NSCE?



Yes this was my first year attempting NSCE, and thanks. Yes I was a MWO before recieving my NSCE. My officers felt that I deserved the rank I guess. If we had followed the new CATO then we would only have our RSM above the rank of WO.


----------



## vadeanu (18 Mar 2006)

grats.. i did good on my lessons (97 on drill, 92 on class). where abouts do you live?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (18 Mar 2006)

I am in Central Ontario Area, we did ours about two weeks ago. I also had a 92 on my in class lesson but didn't do as well on my drill lesson.


----------



## auto-sapper (19 Mar 2006)

Oh yah, I just noticed it now... I noticed some people have the Seaforth's emblem. Do you go to the Seaforth armouries in Vancouver? Right next to the Molson Brewry?


----------



## vadeanu (19 Mar 2006)

No, that's one of our sister corps' armouries, and the Seaforth reservists. We do train there quite often though.


----------



## xnazzx (20 Mar 2006)

I did really well on mutual, but my drill I got high 60's... Damn french drill here in Quebec is hard.


----------



## Cpl.Banks (21 Mar 2006)

I'm actually heading off this weekend to finish up my phase two...I'm stressing soo much! Wish me luck!

UBIQUE!!


----------



## vadeanu (25 Mar 2006)

Good luck, and let us know how you did when you get back; godspeed.


----------

